# Advice!



## KBH90 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am 240lbs and have decided to change my life around.

I have a few questions in regards to equipment and routine.

1. Is it safe to have a multi gym in my bedroom? Something that goes up to 70kg.

I don't want to bulk up, I want to lose fat and tone up. Abs would be a nice bonus though. I don't want to start with free weights, just the machines to begin with.

2. How much weight should I start lifting to begin with, how many sets and how many reps? I've read information from various websites that contradict each other.

Also, how long would I lift the starting weight for and when to progress onto the next weight. Example week 1-4 would I lift 10kg then week 4-8 would I move onto 20kg and so fourth?

Sorry for such noob Questions!


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok. Firstly yes it's safe to have a multi gym. You won't bulk up at all. You simply don't have enough testosterone for this to happen naturally and building any kind of size as a girl takes years. Being "toned" will be achieved when the fat is stripped off the muscle through training.

In terms of how much weight that's specific to you! What's light to you might be heavy to me and vice versa. Try 3 sets of each exercise initially for 15 to 20 reps. However adding to the weight each week is good. So either more reps or a higher weight.

I would recommend to my clients thay if you're hitting 20 reps easily then up the weight and once you hit 20 again after a few wewks add a little again.

Hope that makes sense. Any questions just shout


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

As above great advice.

I'll add that at this stage you don't even need to worry 'too much' about the small insignificant things like sets and rep ranges; you'll be getting good progress just shifting weight and working hard at anything you do for now. Make sure it's intense and challenging.


----------

